# Was sind Syntaxfehler?



## Uther (30. September 2007)

Hallo,

Gibt es unterschiedliche Fehlerarten?

Z.B. es steht nur 

```
Dim i As Integer
i = textbox
```

Ist das jetzt ein Syntaxfehler oder was anderes?

oder 


```
DO
i = i - 2
until i < 10
Loop
```

Syntaxfehler währe doch eher Looop oder so, richtig?

Danke für Antwort


----------



## Elvan (30. September 2007)

Der Befehl lautet aber "Loop until", kannst auch "Do until" nehmen. Also die Bedinngung niicht einfach in die Schleife setzten.


----------



## Uther (30. September 2007)

Entschuldige bitte, meine Frage bezog sich auf Fehler, bzw. wie man die Fehler nennt, nicht ob das richtig ist.
Wie die Befehle funktionieren, weiß ich schon.

Also, was ist ein Syntaxfehler? Sind die Fehler die ich aufgeführt habe welche oder nicht? Wenn nein, wie nennt man die Fehler dann?


----------



## deepthroat (30. September 2007)

Hi.





Uther hat gesagt.:


> Z.B. es steht nur
> 
> ```
> Dim i As Integer
> ...


Warum sollte das überhaupt ein Fehler sein? Es kommt drauf an was "textbox" ist. Falls es sich bei "textbox" um eine TextBox handelt ist das aber kein Syntaxfehler.

Ein Syntaxfehler tritt immer dann auf, wenn du gegen die Regeln der Programmiersprache  verstößt und "grammatikalisch" etwas falsch machst.

Bsp:





> Das fährt Auto.


Ist kein korrekter deutscher Satz, da er nicht den Syntaxregeln der deut. Sprache entspricht - somit ein Syntaxfehler.

In deinem Code von oben wäre höchstens ein Semantikfehler, da dem Code (obwohl syntaktisch völlig korrekt) keine sinnvolle Bedeutung zugeordnet werden kann (was soll es bedeuten, wenn man eine textbox an eine Integervariable zugewiesen wird?! Oder evlt. existiert die Variable textbox gar nicht..?).



Uther hat gesagt.:


> oder
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Das wäre hier klar ein Syntaxfehler, da die Sprache einen Ausdruck der Art nicht vorsieht.

Gruß


----------

